# Ryobi 990r



## Jim Talon (Jul 2, 2006)

Hello All,

Question from a new member...

I have a Ryobi 4 cycle 990r 18" Brushcutter which has developed problems.
The problem has thus far been that the machine will crank easily and run 
for about 10 minutes and then die.

I disassembled the engine housing and discovered the following: one of the
fuel lines (about 1/8" in diameter) had become dislodged from its support
bracket, made contact with the hot engine block, and melted an opening
in said fuel line...A rather dangerous design flaw, if I may say so.

In any event, I cannot find, via a Google search, a source for replacement
fuel lines, and my question is this: does anyone know of such a source
for replacement parts for the Ryobi 990r brush cutter? If so, please,
post the info her or email me as you prefer.

By the way, I have remedied the problem of fuel lines dislodging from
their respective brackets (2 small vertical posts) by cutting a small
piece of hi temp phenolic resin, drilling 2 small holes, and gluing same
to the exising support bracket. This allows enough space for the fuel line
to be placed, but prohibits the line from coming into contact with the
hot engine block...

Thank you,

Jim Talon


----------



## blackwell_316 (Jun 27, 2006)

you can go to sears to www.sears.com for the fuel line


----------



## Jim Talon (Jul 2, 2006)

Thank you very much, Mr Blackwell.
I am grateful.

Jim Talon


----------



## certifiedtech (Jun 30, 2006)

the proper size fuel line for Ryobi 4 cycle.

3/32 x 3/16


----------



## Jim Talon (Jul 2, 2006)

Mr Blackwell:

I tried the link at sears.com, but found nothing useful; however,
I am nonetheless grateful for the suggestion.

CertifiedTech:

Thank you very much for the input; I am grateful. This was my
remaining task-- to determine the fuel line diameters.

To all:

I finally found a source for fuel lines should anyone else
need same: http://www.mfgsupply.com/smallengine.html

They seem to have a very extensive inventory of differing
types of fuel lines. I have never dealt with them before, so
I know nothing about their business, but I plan to purchase
this fuel line from them on-line, so I will provide that data as it
develops.

Thanks to all.

Jim Talon


----------



## Jim Talon (Jul 2, 2006)

Hello all,

A final note on the fuel line issue as promised: I ordered the indicated
fuel line from the link that I stated (mfgsupply), and the response was
immediate-- even on a Sunday.

I received an email notice that said order was being processed and another
telling me that it had shipped, providing a tracking number should one 
become necessary.

I had no problem with their on-line ordering script, and they are apparently
sensitive to the individual customer since their fuel lines typically are
offered in rolls to businesses; however, they also allow for the purchase
by-the-foot for small customers such as myself.

All-in-all: very impressed.

Thank all of you for your prompt and courteous efforts on my behalf.

Sincerely,

Jim Talon


----------



## cleancutinc (Jul 18, 2006)

Jim Talon said:


> Hello all,
> 
> A final note on the fuel line issue as promised: I ordered the indicated
> fuel line from the link that I stated (mfgsupply), and the response was
> ...


 NOT SURE IF BAD FUEL LINE IS SUCTION LINE OR RETURN LINE ,BUT IF IT HAS IN LINE FILTER LIKE HOMELITE USES MAKE SURE YOU PUT IT BACK IN EXACT DIRECTIO OTHER WISE ANY DIRT GRIT ECT. THAT WAS ALREADY COLLECTED IN FILTER WILL ENTER CARB CUASING OTHER PROBLEMS.THIS ONLY PERTAINS TO SUCTION LINE WITH INLINE FILERS .


----------



## cleancutinc (Jul 18, 2006)

Not Sure If Bad Fuel Line Is Suction Line Or Return Line ,but If It Has In Line Filter Like Homelite Uses Make Sure You Put It Back In Exact Directio Other Wise Any Dirt Grit Ect. That Was Already Collected In Filter Will Enter Carb Cuasing Other Problems.this Only Pertains To Suction Line With Inline Filers .


----------

